# Renewal Query when pregnant



## pc7 (24 Oct 2013)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone can advise me, I am 6 weeks pregnant with first child and I am on the One + Plan and my husband is on the One Plan. 
My renewal will be up at the end of December, to ensure I am covered for maternity next June (all going well), do I need to stay with VHI and on the same plan etc? Or if I moved providers would I have to do a qualifying period of 52 weeks before I could benefit?
thanks
PC7


----------



## BazzaDP (25 Oct 2013)

You can get the same level of cover as you have currently at any of the four main health insurers without having additional waiting periods.

The only waiting period that can be applied is if you have not already served your waiting period (e.g. If you upgraded to One + Plan last month from a plan which did not cover maternity). In that case *both* VHI and any new insurer you move to are able to insist you complete the 52 week waiting period before in it's entirety being eligible for any maternity claim. You can serve some of that time with VHI and the remainder with another health insurer.

So, based on the information in the post, you will not lose your rights to maternity benefits if you leave VHI. Just make sure that your new plan (whether with VHI or another company) includes maternity cover. If you downgrade to a plan without maternity cover and then upgrade again you will have to serve the 52 week waiting period again.

Probably best tp ring the insurer to double check before you make any switches but that is the law so can't see any reason for them to say different based on the information you've given.


----------



## pc7 (30 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that info, very helpful.


----------

